# BERSERKERS Stoney Bud



## berserker (Jan 21, 2008)

Well everyone I just started another grow.I figured I can do a journal on this grow.This will be my first journal,so bear with me.I have finished germinating and put the seeds in soil on 1/16,They all broke ground 1/18.Right now I have them in Fox Farm's Ocean Forest,I also mix in some Fox Farm Happy Frog,I found that straight Ocean forest is a little to hot for seedlings.Then I also add a little more Perlite in with it.I have the seedlings under 4 3'flor's 2 cool and 2 warm.The temp is at 82F.After about two weeks I will transplant and start to give them some nutes.They will go under a 400 MH for veg and 400 HPS for flowering.I will be useing Fox Farm Grow Big for veg and Fox Farm Tiger bloom and Big Bloom for flowering.I really dont know what else to put in for now.Until later.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like ur on ur way to a succesfull grow. How many u gona plant?


----------



## berserker (Jan 21, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> Looks like ur on ur way to a succesfull grow. How many u gona plant?


I only started 4,because I started 4 East coast Diesel.That are only 2 days behiend this grow.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool, so for ur buddin area u got a 400w hps and 400w mh for a total of 800watts? Jus wonderin cuz i got 2 400w hps and 1 400w mh for my flowerin room.


----------



## berserker (Jan 21, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> Cool, so for ur buddin area u got a 400w hps and 400w mh for a total of 800watts? Jus wonderin cuz i got 2 400w hps and 1 400w mh for my flowerin room.


I can move that MH in there if I need to.But usually keep it smaller.Its just me smokin.I try to get a pound a harvest,out of 3 or 4 plants.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2008)

*What up B.:ciao:  Everything looks and sounds great. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost.  *


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> I can move that MH in there if I need to.But usually keep it smaller.Its just me smokin.I try to get a pound a harvest,out of 3 or 4 plants.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


 

How much do u usually get off one plant? Im tryin K2 now, supposed to have high yeilds but my other strain luckey if u get 1.5 oz'z from 1 plant!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 21, 2008)

Theres that Stoneybud again. Good luck on the grow B, MOJO for them babies.


----------



## berserker (Jan 21, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *What up B.:ciao: Everything looks and sounds great. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost.  *


I am really looking forward to growing SB.If I can get half the results that you got TBG,I a happy camper. Thanks for the mojo bro:aok: Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## berserker (Jan 21, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Theres that Stoneybud again. Good luck on the grow B, MOJO for them babies.


Thanks Dubbman for the Mojo.This will be a very fun grow.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 22, 2008)

Like dubbaman said, Stoney Bud again!!!!! I really like watching them grow. Good luck on ya grow!!!! Oh yea that 400w hps is good enough for 8 plants??? i waz jus wondering how many i cam fit under mine. check out my new grow when u get time.


----------



## berserker (Jan 22, 2008)

> Oh yea that 400w hps is good enough for 8 plants???


I only put 4 under it.But if I have a bigger grow going.Then I will bring in the other 400.


----------



## berserker (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I had to go and take some pics of the little ones.They are only 1 week old today.They are growing great so far,Lets hope it stays like that.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 25, 2008)

everythings looking amazing so far B, as you know we are almost identical for this grow man, i`m using cfl`s too and then i have my conversion ballast which allows use of MH and HPS from the same ballast and fixture for the remaining veg-through-flower.
it`s great to see you finally get a journal growing/going hoping for females with ya!
this should be interesting to see what obstacles we may come across along the way 
as you said-"if TBG`s grow is anything to go by we`re sailling"-did you see the amount of trichomes on the fan leaves:shocked: !!! that`ll make some tasty hash man!
i`ll be keeping my eyes on this one.
good luck m8 "Green Mojo" coming your way...


----------



## berserker (Jan 25, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> everythings looking amazing so far B, as you know we are almost identical for this grow man, i`m using cfl`s too and then i have my conversion ballast which allows use of MH and HPS from the same ballast and fixture for the remaining veg-through-flower.
> it`s great to see you finally get a journal growing/going hoping for females with ya!
> this should be interesting to see what obstacles we may come across along the way
> as you said-"if TBG`s grow is anything to go by we`re sailling"-did you see the amount of trichomes on the fan leaves:shocked: !!! that`ll make some tasty hash man!
> ...


Thanks Bro.It will be really intresting to watch both of our grows,like you side it is almost a twin grow.Lets hope for smooth sailing on this grow.Man,then trich's,Looked like TBG trew some sugar on his plants before he took his pic's.I will be keeping an eye on your grow,and some GREEN MOJO your way.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## berserker (Feb 4, 2008)

I transplanted these little ladies into there final home last night,4 gallon waste paper baskets.In two of them they have Myco paks in them.The two on the left.I started to get them nutes last night also.Started them of a half strenghth,Grow Big by Fox Farm.Also they are under a 400 MH.Fans are going.The temp is at 79 deg. Here are some pics of the ladies.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 4, 2008)

Make sure you don't give the ones with the myco too much nitro. The myco will make your plants thrive without nutes for a while.





> There are over 50,000 research studies on the mycorrhizal relationship. The mycorrhizal fungi excrete powerful chemicals that dissolve mineral nutrients, absorb water, retard soil pathogens, and glue soil particles together into porous structure. Mycorrhizal can expand the surface area of the root mass by 700%. Both plant and fungus benefit from the symbiotic relationship. Research has documented improved plant nutrient and water uptake and resistance to a wide range of soil diseases and environmental extremes. Plants establish fruit and flower more abundantly and require less intensive care. This is a major reason why plants form natural undisturbed areas can thrive for decades and centuries without irrigation, fertilizer and pesticides.


 Some good looking ladies you have there btw.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 4, 2008)

*Damn B the little babies have now grown into beautiful young ladies and man do they look great.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 4, 2008)

Looking great man MOJO for future Ms. Stoneybuds


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 4, 2008)

The ladies look great, B  

spectacular look'n specemines :hubba: The Green Mojo yer way, buddy :lama:


----------



## berserker (Feb 4, 2008)

> Make sure you don't give the ones with the myco too much nitro. The myco will make your plants thrive without nutes for a while.


 I am doing some research on myco.I will keep an eye on that thanks.When you started to use myco what was the difference on how much you were feeding you plants?Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## berserker (Feb 4, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn B the little babies have now grown into beautiful young ladies and man do they look great.  *


Thanks Bro.But,Like I said if I get half of what you did.I am in shape Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Feb 4, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Looking great man MOJO for future Ms. Stoneybuds


Thanks man.I love the way this plant is growing.Oh,By the way congrats of being MVP.Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Feb 4, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> The ladies look great, B
> 
> spectacular look'n specemines :hubba: The Green Mojo yer way, buddy :lama:


Thanks man,I cant wait to see how they taste.I am really enjoy growing this strain so far.Keep it GREEN


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2008)

Dang B!  Look at those lovely ladies.  YUM!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 4, 2008)

> When you started to use myco what was the difference on how much you were feeding you plants?


It's really only effective in veg because thats when you have the most root growth. I've went from feeding every watering to every 3rd and have nice dark green foliage. The myco gives off nitro itself thats why I said don't give it too much nitro.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow B! those ladies are huge man, i still have mines under the cfl`s right now at the end of wk2, i`m sticking em under the HPS very soon...


----------



## berserker (Feb 5, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> wow B! those ladies are huge man, i still have mines under the cfl`s right now at the end of wk2, i`m sticking em under the HPS very soon...


They are growing like a "weed' . I am excited about the end result on both of ours.I will be over to take a look at yours.Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Feb 5, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Dang B! Look at those lovely ladies. YUM!


Thanks Ma!! They are coming along nice.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 5, 2008)

hey berserker
u know stuff they lok great cant wait for ur harvest!!


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 6, 2008)

Lookin good man.  i'll be hangin round for this one.

peace


----------



## berserker (Feb 6, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hey berserker
> u know stuff they lok great cant wait for ur harvest!!


Thanks sara for the kind words and for stoping in.I cant wait until harvest either.:hubba: Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Feb 6, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Lookin good man. i'll be hangin round for this one.
> 
> peace


Well,I hope I dont disappoint you now. Keep it GREEN


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 6, 2008)

Ya ladies are looking good B. err were i look:watchplant:  i see Stoney Buds LOL, thats cool. I hope you keep them happy so they get them diamonds on them like TBG did wit his. Im locked in on this grow. Keep up the good farming :farm:


----------



## berserker (Feb 6, 2008)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Ya ladies are looking good B. err were i look:watchplant: i see Stoney Buds LOL, thats cool. I hope you keep them happy so they get them diamonds on them like TBG did wit his. Im locked in on this grow. Keep up the good farming :farm:


Thanks man.i hope I am lucky enough to get some buds like TBG did.Man,He has got a GREEN THUMB


----------



## berserker (Feb 7, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Lookin good man. i'll be hangin round for this one.
> 
> peace


Thanks.I just hope now that everyones watching I dont kill my plants The pressure:hairpull: Keep it GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 7, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> Thanks.I just hope now that everyones watching I dont kill my plants The pressure Keep it GREEN


No worries man im sure someone else will be popping up here soon with some more of the baby Stoneys


----------



## berserker (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Dubb,The Stoney Bud Strain is a BIG HIT.Before you know it.CANNABIS CUP:holysheep:  Keep it GREEN


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 8, 2008)

No pressure man......we just expects results like TBG's or :chuck::hitchair:

J/K


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

hey B, have you noticed any slight "red" colour in the new growth,top centre?


----------



## berserker (Feb 8, 2008)

No I havent yet.But I will keep my eyes open now.


----------



## berserker (Feb 9, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> No pressure man......we just expects results like TBG's or :chuck::hitchair:
> 
> J/K


I will make sure now.I havent had my kicked like that in along time.I will be taking new pic tonight.They are looking good.


----------



## berserker (Feb 9, 2008)

Well here they are after 23 days.They have been under a 400 MH for 6 days now.Started Grow Big 1/2 strength every other watering.Acouple of the tips are slightly turning yellow.So I am backing the Grow Big off to 1/4 strength,every other watering.The leaves are getting a shine to them,and they are taking off good.The two on the left are the ones with the myco paks in them.The two on the the right are Diesel.I got 4 others in another room that are about a week behind the Diesel in this room.Thanks for stopping in.Until next time,Keep it GREEN


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

pretty lil plump ladies.  keep up the good work man


----------



## dmack (Feb 9, 2008)

looking good and green.:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

Real nice.


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice Berserker. Keep it up.  Fat and healthy.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 9, 2008)

great lookin ladies dude,what size containers do you have them in B?


----------



## berserker (Feb 9, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> great lookin ladies dude,what size containers do you have them in B?


Thanks Shuggy,I started them in 4"pots now they are in 4 gallon trash cans from wally world.Keep it GREEN


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Whats up B. The young ladies are looking great mang.   Looking foward to seeing them ladies produce some frosty fat buds. :hubba: *


----------



## berserker (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanted to add this to the journal also,I'd like to introduce you too the other ones I have got going.They are only a week behind the Stoney Bud.Here they are,,,,There very first apperience....The one..The only......DIESEL!!!:clap:  Lets give it up for them...come on:yay: :banana: Hope you enjoy the show  


Heres some info,on these plants.They are in Ocean Forest,Getting Grow Big 1/4 strength every other watering,the pots they are in now will be the one's they will flower in.All they are is Beer buckets,maybe two gallon pots,they are under flors and will be until flower,then they will get HPS.Like I said above they are a week behind Stoney Bud.So,these 4 and the two on the right with the Stoney Bud,are Diesel.So 6 all together Diesel and 4 Stoney Bud will be the rest of this journal.Keep it GREEN


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2008)

*They are looking great B. Any signs of sex yet? *


----------



## berserker (Feb 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *They are looking great B. Any signs of sex yet? *


 Thanks TBG, They havent started to lift there skirts for me to see yet  I will keep sweet talking to them,hope that works:hubba: Keep it GREEN

Hey Bro,you have thanked more people then I got posts.You know how to spread the LOVE ;-)


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey B man the ladies are looking great bro   nice strains you have there Gonna have your self a Forest going there soon good luck hope to see some nice frosty budz soon


----------



## mero (Feb 14, 2008)

hey b! 
girls (hopfully )are loooking great
i cant wait to see ur girls grow
keep it up! 
im lockd into this grow now  
wooooo!
mero


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 14, 2008)

Those look wonderful. Keep up the good cultivating.


----------



## berserker (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks you guys for stopping in.It will be a jungle during flowering.But,the diesel I am just gonna keep small,concentrate on huge colas.Maybe even going Bonsai with acouple of the diesel.I haven't decided yet.I guess I have to do that in the near future.I will keep you all posted on that.Until then,Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Feb 18, 2008)

Heres an update of Stoney Bud.They are 32 days old.Feeding them more Grow Big now,1/2 strength every other watering.Next feeding looks like it will go up again.I had/have a cupping of the leaves.Looks like it just worked itself out.I raised the light to back of the intensity of the MH.When the plants got use to it.Slowly brining it back down.Other wise,the grow is going great.I do have,I dont know the correct name of it,But a tri growth.Its on its second growth if that.:hubba: The next thread will be update of the Diesel grow.Thanks for looking in.Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Feb 18, 2008)

Here they are again.They are only 23 days old.Getting 1/2 strength Grow Big every other watering.They are growing nice and tight nodes.There hasn't been anything wrong with this grow.Keep it GREEN


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 18, 2008)

mmm they are looking amazing berserker cant wait to see them babies in flower keep up the good work


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2008)

Good growin' b!!!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 18, 2008)

wonderfull wonderfull looking plants :bong2:


----------



## 50bud (Feb 18, 2008)

I hear alot of the diesel...please give us a smoke report when all is said and done....beautiful plants btw


----------



## berserker (Feb 18, 2008)

The Diesel is growing thick threw the nodes,Looks like cabbage,its so thick threw the whole plants.I will have to take some pics of that next time around.The plants are starting to throw off a nice little scent.Really soon,they will start to tell us what sex they are.I have plenty of seeds of both strains I am growing here,so I wont be keeping any males for pollen.:hitchair: .Thanks for looking in on this duel grow.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 18, 2008)

I just got caught up, they look great. Can not wait to see the next round of photos.


----------



## berserker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good news,Last night,became a proud father to 2 females.I was happy.Two of the Stoney Buds are female,so I will keep my eyes open for the rest to tell me whats what.I will keep you posted.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 19, 2008)

Lookin great !


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 19, 2008)

:yay: 2 SB girls :hubba: i cant wait to get my own going  not much longer though congrats on the Fems B.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2008)

2 girls!  Yay!!!  I feel more sisters in your future.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

congrats on females bro. keep up the good work


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 20, 2008)

excelent result with the females dude, i`m starting from the beggining now 
those Deisel look great too, well jealous,lol.:hitchair: 
cool growing man,well done.


----------



## berserker (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks every one for looking in on these two grows.

Shuggy,Glad to hear that you are on your way again.Gonna watch that journal.LOTS AND LOTS of GREEN MOJO your way Bro.

Spring is coming:yay:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2008)

*Congrats on the Stoneybud ladies B. Your gonna love that bud trust me mang.  *


----------



## Thorn (Feb 22, 2008)

hey man, did you manage to sort out the cupping of the leaves and find out what did it?


----------



## berserker (Feb 25, 2008)

Here are the Stoney Bud starting of 5 weeks in veg.I have 3 females out of the 4 SB,so far.So here they are.Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is the other part of the journal now.This is the Diesel.I lost there feeding,So i ended up missing a nute feeding and they started to get a little yellow from the lack of N,but all is well and they are back on track.Keep it GREEN


----------



## headband (Feb 25, 2008)

nice theres nothing like the taste of diesel, mmm mmm mm m good. :hubba: but have never been able to get my hands on super dense, maby its trait but those babes took very nice


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 25, 2008)

very lush and green man...excellant!​


----------



## berserker (Feb 25, 2008)

I know, when I grew diesel before.Thats was the first time having it.I had to make seeds.I love that strain.They are compact liked that because I have them under flor's.I can keep it light nice and tight on them so the nodes are really tight.I had to add some cfl's to add some light to penatrate the canopy.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2008)

those diesel are SOOOO tight!!! So, did you manage to sort out the cupping of the leaves and find out what did it?


----------



## berserker (Feb 25, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> those diesel are SOOOO tight!!! So, did you manage to sort out the cupping of the leaves and find out what did it?


I didnt find out exactlly what was wrong,I believe it was the light.So,next time i will start the MH a litle further back.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2008)

cool, well they've really taken off now...i just can't get over how tight and bushy they are!

Take it easy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2008)

*Everythings looking great B. You sure are doing them Stoneybud ladies justice that's for sure. :hubba:   The Diesel look great as well.   Gotta love those thick Indica leaves. *


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everythings looking great B. You sure are doing them Stoneybud ladies justice that's for sure. :hubba:  The Diesel look great as well.  Gotta love those thick Indica leaves. *


I am trying to live up to the Stoney Buds breeders grow.Just letting them ladies do there thing in there.The Diesel,Is so thick threw and threw.Iknow alot of the new leaves are bigger then my hand.Thanks everyone for stoping in.Keep it GREEN


----------



## smokybear (Mar 2, 2008)

Every one of the ladies are looking great Berserker. Good luck with them and we will all be watching for more updates. Grow it big my friend.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 2, 2008)

::holysheep: them ladies are beautiful ,,,cannot wait to see them bud :tokie:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 3, 2008)

i can`t beleive the size of those Stoney`s man!
they look great dude, still jealous,lol.


----------



## berserker (Mar 7, 2008)

Well here is the new update.Out of the four Stoney Bud I started,three are female and in flower.They have been for 5 days.Those are the first couple pictures.Then I still have 6 Diesel coming up.I have 4 out of the 6 so far are females.Giving the other two acouple days.To really tell me.These are the bottom pictures.I will keep you posted on them.Thanks everyone for stopping in again.Just think.I have to move into our new house at the end of the month and I will have to move these plants.Wish me luck.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice grow !


----------



## berserker (Mar 7, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Very nice grow !


Thanks Run,I found out today.That all 4 of the Diesel in the red containers (1gal) are female and the the two others in the cabnit are also female.So out of 10 seeds that were started 4 Stoney Bud and 6 Diesel,9 turned out to be female,3 Stoney Bud and 6 Diesel.I will take that ratio any time.Keep it GREEN


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2008)

Most excellent b.  Very hot ladies!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2008)

*Congrats on all the females B.  Your a regular ladies man. :hubba: The ladies are looking great also. How ya gonna move them when the time comes? *


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> Thanks Run,I found out today.That all 4 of the Diesel in the red containers (1gal) are female and the the two others in the cabnit are also female.So out of 10 seeds that were started 4 Stoney Bud and 6 Diesel,9 turned out to be female,3 Stoney Bud and 6 Diesel.I will take that ratio any time.Keep it GREEN



Now THOSE are good odds


----------



## berserker (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in.I am really surprised to the female ratio.But,Thats ok.One maybe two of the Diesel.I am gonna take for clones,for the out door season.I better get statred on that soon.Spring is just around the corner.



  Hey TBG,Moving is gonna be a nervous day for me.I have a *plan* on how to move them ladies with out breaking a plant or a branch.I was thinking about doing a thread about it.If you have any pointers,on moving these lasies,I would be apperciated.Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Mar 19, 2008)

Well here there are 19 days into flower.They take nutes very well,These have been really easy to grow so far.I love the way that they are already starting to smell.


----------



## berserker (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is the rest of the ladies.These are Diesel are 5 days into flower.The one I labeled bush.Self toped itself.Turned into a nice bush.They are going good.Will be taking some clones tonight for outdoors.2 are in 4 gal and 4 are in 1 gal pots.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 19, 2008)

looks awesome man, lots of healthy plants and genetics.. mm diesel


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 19, 2008)

Great looking plants keep it up. I love the bush plant. Thats going to produce a lot of yummy buds! keep her goin strong! love it so far


----------



## JohnO (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes im a newb. What do you mean by 1/18 and 1/16  hehe


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 19, 2008)

Yummy, ill be over for some brunch here in a few weeks man well better make it about 2 months and ill have an opening :rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

the ladies look great, berserker...

on moving the plants with minimal damage... I suggest getting some Saran wrap (plastic wrap) and wrapping it around the ladies like a cigar to "shrink wrap" them into a managable condition. just a thought....


----------



## medicore (Mar 19, 2008)

Your grow looks beautiful Berserker.  Good luck and can't wait to see that finished product.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 19, 2008)

Very Nice B! growth looks great!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking good B.  Keep up the good work.  Nice jungle in there.


----------



## berserker (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for stopping in.The canopy in each of the growrooms are just full.The smell for the Stoney Bud is starting come along very nice.Diesel,well that there is just a stink any ways,But a good stink I will be chopping the Stoney Bud down around 4/20.



> on moving the plants with minimal damage... I suggest getting some Saran wrap (plastic wrap) and wrapping it around the ladies like cigar to "shrink wrap" them into a managable condition. just a thought....


Thats a good idea.I have something similar in mind.But basiclly the same thing.




> Yummy, ill be over for some brunch here in a few weeks man well better make it about 2 months and ill have an opening


You know you can come on over anytime.




> Yes im a newb. What do you mean by 1/18 and 1/16


What 1/16 and 1/18 means is Jan.16th and Jan.18th  


Thanks again for everyone stopping in.I will keep you posted on the move.Until next time.Keep it GREEN


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2008)

*Whats up B. I see the ladies are coming right along and looking great. Just so you know the Stoneybuds take about 8 to 10 weeks for flower. We try and let them go 10 everytime as it does make a difference. :hubba:  Just thought you should know that.  *


----------



## berserker (Mar 20, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up B. I see the ladies are coming right along and looking great. Just so you know the Stoneybuds take about 8 to 10 weeks for flower. We try and let them go 10 everytime as it does make a difference. :hubba: Just thought you should know that.  *


Thanks for sharing that TBG.I would have been looking at it the trichs close and scratching my head at 8-9 weeks,,,,lol But I know these ladies will be worth the wait.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW B gotta say you have a green thumb there bro what a jungle lol your gonna be one happy camper when all said and done good luck bro grow on peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 20, 2008)

they look great man, how tall are those SB, and are you planning on transplanting the deisel into 4gal?
excellent work bro.


----------



## berserker (Mar 20, 2008)

> your gonna be one happy camper when all said and done


Sticky,Glad to see you around.I already am happy..I don't know if you seen it posted on the coffee table.I got acouple buds growing right out of the leaf.  Its kind of cool to look at.I cant wait until harvest time. 





> how tall are those SB, and are you planning on transplanting the diesel into 4gal?


The Stoney Bud is between 33 to 36in. tall.I am gonna keep the Diesel in them 1gal. containers.Lets just say,I am doing an experiment to see the difference on the same strain in different size containers,on yield,and to see if being in a smaller container has any effect on the plant over all and ending result.Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Mar 21, 2008)

Well come to find there is a little something special about this strain,It has buds growing out of the leaves.In only acouple spots.Heres a link.Keep it GREEN 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23907


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 21, 2008)

I saw that thread yesterday, ber... that's trippy, fer sure :aok:

you got a "special" girl there....:hubba:

you might wanna keep an eye out that it doesn't hermie on you as well....


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 21, 2008)

never heard or seen that happen before dude, don`t think it`s particularly bad though....


----------

